# My homemade Plow wings



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just finished them up and thought I would post pics


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

wicked job! They look like pro wings!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice work. They look like they will get the job done.


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Its hard to tell in the pictures but they have a good bit more forward angle than the pro wings. Two other guys I sub with have pro wings and I kinda copied them but I gave them a little more angle.

Total cost for the job was about $10 (steel-free, spray paint and lynch pins $10) and took about 5hrs, mostly done at the factory where I work so I was getting paid to make them.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Gettin paid for slackin! Great country this Americaussmileyflag Just kidding, they look great. Ilove to make and or fix my own stuff. Great sense of accomplishment! Job well done!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

They look really nice


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

they look very good


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

And finally a use for used tires.


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

> And finally a use for used tires.


I got pleanty more too for when these wear out.


----------



## Mstrfxit12 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Over length plows.*

With all of these wings being added I remembered this from earlier this winter. Two clips same incident.
WOONSOCKET -- When Raymond Boucher came home from work, he would go check on his father. He'd do the same before he went to sleep.

"He was an angel," his father, Raymond Boucher Sr. said.
This morning, 48-year-old Raymond Boucher died after being struck by a snow plow driven by a private contractor on Cumberland Street near Cass Avenue.
Boucher was on his way to work at the nearby CVS warehouse, walking in the streets because the sidewalks were icy. 
According to Maj. Richard Dubios of the Woonsocket police, sidewalks near schools take priority for plowing over other areas. Woonsocket Middle School is located a short distance to the west on Park Place.
The driver and owner of the truck, Krrzysztof Mirga, called the police and cooperated fully, Dubios said. *He was cited for violations including violations of plow blade length and weight restrictions*. He was not being contracted by the city.
Boucher, who ran track in the Special Olympics, lived in the same apartment building with his father and had worked at the CVS distribution center for nearly 30 years. 
A statement from the company said Boucher was "a valued member of the CVS team and he was respected and well-liked by his colleagues. We extend our sincere condolences to Raymond's family."
Mayor Susan Menard was not available for comment. 
-- with reports from Journal staff writer Tatiana Pina

In the Woonsocket accident Wednesday Merga's dump truck plow was listed as owned by K&K Masonry and was setup to do private plowing and sanding, according to Dubois. 
Because of the vehicle's size and equipment, Dubois said police contacted the State Police commercial enforcement unit to conduct an inspection of the truck.
*The vehicle was found to exceed the 8-foot wide plow limit by two feet and the truck's load the weight limit by 400 pounds*.
The truck had an attached sanding unit as well as a cargo of sand when the accident occurred, Dubois noted.
Although two commercial truck infractions were found, Dubois said it not been determined Wednesday if plow length and weight differences were factors in the accident. 
Boucher was struck by the outlying corner of the plow but Dubois said it was not known if the added length contributed to the accident.

Just thought you guys might want to see this.


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

Those look really good. I made a homemade set for my blizzard. They work good. i'm going to redesign them and make a new set this summer. The wings offered by western are the way to go. I'm going to replicate a set off of those


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

shortly after that happened there was another woman hit by a plow local to me( close to where this happened) the woman who issues me my checks for plowing was hit by another company's plow that had wings on it that made the plow to wide for the narrow road he house was on.

lucky she was ok watch out when you have a plow that wide.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Those look great are they wide then the pro wing? They look like they have a great attack angle.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*wings*

they look great and i like the renewable source for the edge's !


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Bumping an old thread.

That turned out really good. What guage did you use? 1/4'?


----------

